# AA got me a NO NO



## sk8man (29 Mar 2011)

I have just received my letter from the DND regretfully declining my acceptance in to the army reserves, becuase I am at a high risk for relapsing. I am currently attending AA and have been sober for almost a year. I now have a daughter and I work as a roofer. But my doctor wrote on my forms that I "need to begin with small stress free tasks and build up" to tougher ones. How much more stressfull situations does a guy need to go through to prove that he can deal without relapsing. I have a 1 y/o and Im a piece worker, thats the definition of strees. Anyway, can I appeal this, maybe by going to a second Doctor. My partners perhaps, hes known me for longer than my own doctor. If anyone has any help regarding these I would be most appreciative, I am completley devistated by this and I can't take no for an answer.


----------



## Infanteer (29 Mar 2011)

I've had alcoholics under my command; one turned out to be a good soldier once he got the help he needed.  I initiated the action to get the other one kicked out.  Either way, both presented administrative problems that used up time that would have been spent with the rest of my soldiers.

To be honest, the CF is quite competitive now.  If you are a recruiter and you have two files - one with a medical doctor saying "a high risk for relapsing" and another with a clean file - who do you think they are going to choose?  I admire your determination, but you need to manage expectations and perhaps put a few more years into recovery before trying again.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Mar 2011)

Part of the issue might have to do with time lines. If you're still in your first year of sobriety, then you *are still* at increased risk of relapse. That being the case, the CF is probably obligated in turning you away. I don't doubt that you have the potential to serve, but as Infanteer said, it's quite competitive now.


----------



## zander1976 (29 Mar 2011)

Hey, 

Sorry to hear that you got denied for it but don't give up yet. I have seen a lot of people fall off the wagon around the year mark. It's usually either slightly before because of fear or slightly after to celebrate I guess.  A lot of people around the year mark tend to start thinking they have control over alcohol, so be careful. I am not saying that you are one of those people. I just want to warn you about that pitfall. 

For me the year mark wasn't that big of an issue but my second new years ( 1 year and 3 months in I guess ) was a real challenge. My wife wanted to go celebrate and I didn't feel comfortable. It caused a huge fight as she started getting really mad about not having a regular life anymore. I have a car now so I am the DD everywhere we go and everybody loves it and nobody has a clue that I don't drink.

Goodluck, after you get past 2 years then the army (I think) considers you to be the same risk as everybody else. 
Ben


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2011)

I'd take this as incentive to remain on that wagon; work hard towards that goal and reapply again in a couple of years.

Good luck; keep that little daughter in your mind too.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Mar 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'd take this as incentive to remain on that wagon; work hard towards that goal and reapply again in a couple of years.
> 
> Good luck; keep that little daughter in your mind too.


If I may, I would like to weigh in on this subject as well. I agree with all my esteemed colleagues and especially Vern. Keep it up. Maintaining sobriety for the remainder of your life has to be a daunting task and I commend you for it.
Part of the culture of the CF has, and in some cases, continues to revolve around "The Mess" and the consumption of alcohol. This presents a high risk situation for a recovering alcoholic, and as I understand it, recovery takes a lifetime.
Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## sk8man (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys but I'm still uneasy. They are just taking the word of one Doctor. I have my sponsor, other doctors, counsellors, employers etc. that can vouch for me and put on paper that I am a stress ninja and have little chance of relapsing. High risk is for people that have made little to no change in there lives in order to pursue a healthier way of living.  This is not me. No caffeine, no nicotine, I eat happy meat, I do not associate with any of my old drinking buddies,  and I'm surrounded by moral support my partner and kid, parents and sober healthy friends. I mean really. Anyway all I really wanted to know is, is there an appeal process that I can pursue. I have heard that you can bring issues up with your ombudsman.
And thanks Zander for the story I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## mariomike (30 Mar 2011)

sk8man said:
			
		

> <snip> I work as a roofer. But my doctor wrote on my forms that I "need to begin with small stress free tasks and build up" to tougher ones. How much more stressfull situations does a guy need to go through to prove that he can deal without relapsing.



"small stress free tasks and build up"
Build up to what? High Steel Worker?
No advice to offer, just a comment. Roofing seems like a stressful job to me. I read an article about it to learn more about your line of work.
"Roof construction is an inherently dangerous industry. Roofers work high up so are at risk to fall. In competitive markets they are often on tight deadlines, so many Denver roofers get injured working in adverse weather. The combination of working outdoors, high above the ground, with heavy staple guns and materials make the job one of the most dangerous in Colorado.":
http://ezinearticles.com/?Repetitive-Stress-Roofing-Hazards&id=4780564


----------



## sk8man (30 Mar 2011)

now if I could only get you to come with me for a meeting with the MO then I'd be set.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Mar 2011)

I don't think there is an appeal process.

Entering the CF is not like a simple job change. BMQ followed by your respective MOSID Training is a whole lifestyle changing process. The stress for most people is very high until they have become comfortable with military life. In some cases, people do NOT ever adjust to military life and end up leaving on medical or conduct grounds. The CF try to set up for success everybody they recruit.  

The CF has dealt with countless cases of alcohol (some succesful, some not). The demands to join the forces is high so its an employers market so to speak. As some other guys have said, instead of wasting energy now trying to fight the system, your better off moving forward with your life and your recovery.

As some others have said, try to apply again later in life.


----------



## sk8man (30 Mar 2011)

I understand that later in life is an option for a 17 year old but my 30th birthday is soon approaching and I'm sorry to say but "we aint gettin any younger." As I've said I've changed my life and am currently bettering it everyday. This being said the army has a huge potential for making the next part of my life more stable and giving me and my family the chance to be and feel more comfortable in this ever changing economic society we call home. It is not my nature to give up and I wouldn't call it "fighting the system " just trying to work with the system and utilizing all possible avenues on how to see my goal become a reality. I thank all of you for your input and wish you all the best of luck in your careers. Hopefully one day I can call you my co-workers and we can protect this country together until then I see I will have to find other means of gathering information. Thanks again.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Mar 2011)

The only better information you will receive than here is from the recruiting folks.

Good luck though.


Locked


----------

